# [A] Vormittags-Raid 10er (Firelands 3/7)



## Chainalot (10. Juni 2011)

*Server Proudmoore, Allianz:*

Der Vormittagsraid der Gilde Testify sucht Verstärkung für Drachenseele 10er Raids!

Aktuell suchen wir zum aufstocken unseres Pools:

1 x Tank (Druide, Pala oder DK)
1 x Schurke
1 x Hexer
1 x Heil-Druide
1 x Moonkin-Druide
1 x DK (Tank/DD)


Nicht aufgeführte Klassen können sich trotzdem gern bewerben!

Raidzeiten:

Montag:             09:30 bis 13:00 Uhr
Dienstag:           09:30 bis 13:00 Uhr
Donnerstag:       09:30 bis 13:00 Uhr
Freitag:              09:30 bis 13:00 Uhr

Progress:

Feuerlande (7/7, 3/7 hc)
Pechschwingenabstieg (6/6, 2/6 hc)
Thron der 4 Winde (2/2)
Bastion des Zwielichts (4/4)


Wir bestehen aus Mitgliedern die aus unterschiedlichsten Gründen vormittags Zeit haben zu raiden 
(Familie + Beruf), über langjährige Raid-Erfahrung verfügen und teilweise aus Top-Progressgilden stammen. 

Was wir von euch erwarten:

1.) Zuverlässigkeit: Ihr solltet versuchen an jedem Raidtermin teilnehmen zu können, Euch frühzeitig an-/ und abmelden. 
2.) Theorycrafting: Ihr holt euch regelmäßig Informationen über die aktuellen Änderungen eurer Klasse, habt immer die aktuell beste Kombination aus Glyphen, Skillung, Sockelung, Verzauberungen und Items entsprechend umgeschmiedet. 
3.) Ihr solltet in der Lage sein euch gut in ein neues Umfeld zu integrieren, wir legen viel Wert auf Kommunikation!
4.) Beherrschung Eurer Klasse!
5.) Gear auf T12 Niveau! 

Bewerbungen unter: http://testify.ucoz.de

Bei Fragen könnt Ihr gern folgende Spieler ingame ansprechen: 

Chainalot / Bommeck

Mfg Chain


----------



## Chainalot (21. Juni 2011)

/push


----------



## Chainalot (2. Juli 2011)

update: 

Bosse down:

+ Beth'tilac
+ Lord Rhyolith (04.07.11)
+ Baloroc (05.07.11)


----------



## Chainalot (30. November 2011)

push! suchen für 4.3


----------

